# HWBot Tipps



## Klausr (25. März 2009)

Hi leute

Hab jetzt ein Abit AN7 bekommen.
Damit geht ein VCore ohne mod bis 2,313 was mal locker reicht,bring jetzt meinen 2200 auf einen FSB von 206 MHz was in CPU-Z Platz 2 entspricht,ab VCore 2,217 schaltet aber der Rechner aus,egal der erste hat mit DICE gebencht.
Mein Prob ist jetz das ich bei Supi1M nicht auf Platz 2 komme obwohl ich mit einem FSB von 200 Benchen kann der auf Platz 2 nur 193 bei gleichem Multi,Ram läuft auch auf 200 und CL 2-2-2-6 im DC.Ramdisk auch drauf und doch fehlt mir fast eine sec,wer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ? ich hab immerhin einen um 100 höheren CPU takt.

Wobei CPU-Z macht so spass,beim alten XP fast 10000 MHz mehr als standart^^

Also wenn wer Tipps hat bitte raus damit THX

Mfg


----------



## El-Hanfo (25. März 2009)

Liegt es vielleicht an deinem OS? Vielelicht viele unnötige Programme und Dienste offen?
Da könnte ein bisschen Zeit für dich herausspringen.

MfG


----------



## Klausr (25. März 2009)

nö daran sicher nicht läuft xp sp2 drauf und ist neu aufgesetzt ist ja ein reiner Benchrechner der nur zum benchen ist,XP wurde auserdem auf optimale Leistung angepasst und sogar aufs uralt design umgestellt,einfarbiger Hintergrund etc.

Aber egal hab den Platz 2 mitlerweile geknackt bin beim speicher auf 2-2-2-9 und dafür 1 MHz mehr takt das hat gereicht ^^


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2009)

Afaik ist das Olive-Theme schon mal schneller als die Uralt-Variante. Sind aber alles Kleinigkeiten.

Einfach mal im entsprechenden Bench-Fred die Posts von mAlkAv und Co.(Beispiel) ansehen, da ist so ziemlich alles genannte was hilft.


----------

